# ndiswrapper doesn't work

## double_crane

my wifi device is realtek 8723ae

there's some small bug in offical linux driver . so I try to use ndiswrapper instead.

I emerge it , add it into /etc/conf.d/modules. and ndiswrapper -i ***.inf.

and I don't select its offical driver in kernel

```

lspci -m | grep 8723

04:00.0 "Network controller" "Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd." "RTL8723AE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter" "Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd." "Device 0726"

```

```

$ dmesg |grep 8723

[    0.216780] pci 0000:04:00.0: [10ec:8723] type 00 class 0x028000

[    4.220837] usb 3-7: New USB device found, idVendor=0bda, idProduct=8723
```

```

ndiswrapper -l

netrtwlane : driver installed

   device (10EC:8723) present

```

```
lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

ndiswrapper           228254  0 

```

```

ndiswrapper -a 10ec:8723  netrtwlane

Driver 'netrtwlane' is already used for '10EC:8723'

```

in /var/log/message 

```

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.907253] ndiswrapper version 1.58 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921813] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:'PoUnregisterPowerSettingCallback'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921817] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:'PoRegisterPowerSettingCallback'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921836] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMIndicateReceiveNetBufferLists'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921839] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBufferAndNetBufferList'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921842] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateMdl'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921845] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMDeregisterScatterGatherDma'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921849] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMFreeNetBufferSGList'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921852] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBufferList'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921855] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeMdl'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921858] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMAllocateNetBufferSGList'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921861] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMDeregisterMiniportDriver'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921864] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBufferListPool'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921869] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMNetPnPEvent'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921883] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSendNetBufferListsComplete'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921886] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSetMiniportAttributes'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921929] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisQueueIoWorkItem'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921932] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateMemoryWithTagPriority'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921938] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMAllocatePort'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921941] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBufferListPool'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921944] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMFreePort'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921949] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSetBusData'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921952] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMGetBusData'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921864] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBufferListPool'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921869] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMNetPnPEvent'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921883] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSendNetBufferListsComplete'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921886] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSetMiniportAttributes'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921891] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisRegisterDeviceEx'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921893] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisDeregisterDeviceEx'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921897] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisOpenConfigurationEx'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921904] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMIndicateStatusEx'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921907] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMOidRequestComplete'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921912] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateTimerObject'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921915] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisSetTimerObject'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921918] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisCancelTimerObject'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921920] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeTimerObject'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921923] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateIoWorkItem'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921926] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeIoWorkItem'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921955] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMRegisterMiniportDriver'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921958] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMDeregisterInterruptEx'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921965] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMRegisterScatterGatherDma'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921968] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSynchronizeWithInterruptEx'

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921971] ndiswrapper (import:232): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMRegisterInterruptEx'
```

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.921973] ndiswrapper (load_sys_files:199): couldn't prepare driver 'netrtwlane'

                                   Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.922067] ndiswrapper (load_wrap_driver:121): couldn't load driver 'netrtwlane'

```

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.922568] ndiswrapper 3-7:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.922570] ndiswrapper 3-7:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.922902] ndiswrapper 3-7:1.1: usb_probe_interface

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.922903] ndiswrapper 3-7:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.923182] ndiswrapper 3-8:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.923183] ndiswrapper 3-8:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.923449] ndiswrapper 3-8:1.1: usb_probe_interface

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.923450] ndiswrapper 3-8:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.923753] ndiswrapper 3-11:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.923754] ndiswrapper 3-11:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Aug 18 09:57:34 K650C kernel: [    5.924033] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper

```

and ifconfig doesn't print wlan0;

how to solve?

is this because ndiswrapper doesn't support my wifi card temporarily?

----------

